# Manitoba peeps!



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Couldn't help but notice that there were quite a few Tobans on this site! 

Totally delighted to see it and wonder if anyone would be up for a fall gathering? A lil' 'back woods' swor-ay, if you will... Thinking maybe a nice, chill trail ride and BBQ? Don't know if there's a good site somewhere in a reasonable middle- ground..?

Might be cool to put some faces to the names!


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh wish I could but being so far north, coupled with our move to Saskatchewan in a couple weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm an ex Manitobian! There is a fall trail ride out by Brandon at the end of Sept. That I'm trying to get out for, not sure where you are, buts its a poker derby and supper for the sprucewoods rodeo club.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd love to meet some new horse friends  oh and if anyone ever needs a place to board, msg me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd love to see more people from around the forum in real life and if we could come up with a get together that would be tons of fun !


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Ha ha!! We board too!!! Love to talk BO-ing!! We're 10 mins N of Wpg... where are you, Lins?

Spruce Woods is some gorgeous riding!! So is Falcon Lake. Anyone ever do Mars Hills? I've heard great things about Sandilands, too. Bird's Hill is very ...groomed... lol. But it could be a good day trip, with a potluck picnic or something? 

Barb Fenwick has a place right on the edge of Spruce Woods. She rents corrals out for campers and could accommodate us, I'm sure. That's more of an over-night thing, for us, which is cool. LOVE fall time camping! I understand there is a brand new corral and campground somewhere in the park that might be even better. 

I'm so excited to see so many interested riders!!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I've never been to Mars hill, I've been to Sandilands already.. I havent had the opportunity to ride the Birds hill trails etc.

This will be super exciting !!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I'd love to get together sometime! I'm 20 min south of Winnipeg, though I don't mind driving a bit to get to a gathering. I don't have a trailer though, so I wouldn't be able to bring my girl, so if we do a trail ride I'll either have to guard the bbq or bum a ride off of somebody's spare pony!

How were the sandilands? I've never been there, but a trainer I use lives close to them and was telling me that they're a lot of fun.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

They're pretty fun for sure  Not much to do other than the trails, They have corrals set up and a out house already, I find it has quite the amount of bugs, I used to live close by, so if you planned on going there, bring the bug spray !


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Is there anywhere in Manitoba where you don't need bug spray?


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm thinkin that if we shoot for later September, we won't have to worry about bugs! Fall time riding is the greatest!!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay Peeps! 

I took a look at my calendar and picked a random Saturday.

I propose September 15 as our date of get together. I'm going to go ahead and suggest the venue of our first gathering be Bird's Hill Park. The trails really cater to all riding styles and paces. Nice and wide for riding two or three abreast, footing pretty easy on all foot types.

A pot luck picnic might be fun, but so might tying up at the hitching post at the ranch for a canteen-style restaurant meal. Not spectacular food by any means, but kind of fun. 

The ranch is actually a great place to meet. 

Let's say 12 pm?

What does everyone think?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I think I can do the 15th for sure !  I would really love to goto birds hill park to ride also ! So I shall mark this done and pray that I get the day off work !
and then I will also need to try and organize trailering for my horse which I'm sure wont be an issue.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

aww, that's the one Saturday I can't! Would a different one still work for people? I don't want to make everybody reschedule just for me


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay. Don't want to get into a circular thing, but How about we vote for the day?

September 15

OR

September 22

The second is the first official day of fall, which is neat.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

hemms said:


> Okay. Don't want to get into a circular thing, but How about we vote for the day?
> 
> September 15
> 
> ...


I wont be able to do a school day, so a weekend would be better for me. So September 15th.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

September 22 is a Saturday, Twister - would it work for you after all? 

I vote 22nd, because we're out of town on the 15th.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Failbhe said:


> September 22 is a Saturday, Twister - would it work for you after all?
> 
> I vote 22nd, because we're out of town on the 15th.


OH oops ! I forgot to switch the month on my calendar  

Then yes it would work for me !


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know how many people were actually from Manitoba.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Come out and play, everyone!! I promise, no matter what your pace, you'll have a buddy to ride by your side. I'm cool with all of it and the less prodding I have to do with my spurs, the happier my lazy boy is, ****!!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Is there anyone who is trailering out that way, by Waverly willing to give my horse and I a lift  ? I could chip in for gas.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I'll be coming from just south of Winnipeg, but stopping in the south end of the city is on my way so I don't mind giving people rides - but unfortunately I don't have a trailer.  

If I can rustle one up or if someone else is coming from the area I'd love to be able to bring my horse!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I probably work like I do every weekend, but if I don't we'll see! Haha, I'm boarded right on the edge of Birds Hill so nice and close for me!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Well go on and get your self out of work, Mac! *cough* *cough*

Anyone from the Stonewall and Selkirk areas can hop a ride with me. I've got room for two horses.


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi 
I am just south of Winnipeg - new on this forum and actually moved to Winnipeg just this january. Would be interested in meeting the "locals". 
I actually know Failbhe - (I'll have trailer space if you need it - talk to you weds)
Sorry if this sounds like a singles ad!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah I work on the 15 but I'll try and see if someone else can take it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Um... so is it the 15th or the 22nd?


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and say the 22nd. 

Call me romantical, but I like the concept of our first ride being on the first day of fall. 

So that's Saturday, September 22nd at noon. Meet at the Birds Hill Park Ranch.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

You guys suck. Already have a ride out in Austin planned for the 22nd. =(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Well ****. I asked people for their input!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It's ok, Ill try to catch the next one! =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

So less than a week! Looking forward to it! 

What's the plan? Pot luck lunch or the restaurant/canteen thing?


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, was just there yesterday (our 3 year old son's first trail ride EVER!)... a little chilly for a picnic already. I'm going to go ahead a suggest the canteen. 

Hmmm... how are we going to find each other? I'm going to tie a piece of red fabric to the side of my trailer, like a scarf or Tshirt or something. Blue truck, white trailer. ...with the stout grullo cartoon-like fjordX tied to it, lol!

Totally excited!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

My horse and I will be catching a ride with Sherian, I think her truck is blue...? (Can't remember!) but I'll be the six-foot tall woman with short spiky hair on the shrimpy little 14.2 grey/white arab x!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol! LOVE it! :lol:


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

It's a blue truck, black stock trailer and a piebald horse - is it still for noon?


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll be there at noon and I've got a friend joining me on the hubby's horse, a smaller (15.2hh) black perchXTB. My friend has long straight black hair and I have shorter curly hair. This is going to be great!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

*See ya tomorrow!*

We'll be there, 12 noon!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

So... anybody want to try again? Sherian and I are actually thinking of going again this Wednesday - I know it's a weekday, so if nobody can make it that's ok - but you're welcome to come!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Did it not work out? The ride we went on in Austin was a horrific failure - our horses were morons and the whole thing was just not fun. 

I've booked October 6-8 off work for no other purpose then riding. My barn backs right onto Birds Hill Park so let me know if anyone is interested in meeting up! We will also be attending the Interlake Riding Club's windup trail ride on October 14 at the Kubenics place!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Haha no it did work out, we just had such a great time we want to go again!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Oh haha the way you said "try again", I thought it had gotten cancelled. Glad to hear it went well! Which trail did you guys use?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

The little blue kiln thing...? I'd never been there before, so I'm not very familiar with all the trails. I didn't get any pictures while actually on the trail (forgot I had my camera) but this is one from when we stopped afterwards


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I just saw this thread today!!!! I would love to meet up with you all for a trail ride if you do decide to have another one this year. Too bad I didn't see this thread sooner, I could have totally made the trail ride 

If you all decide to do Bird's Hill again, that sounds good or if you want to go farther away, I can make that work and I would also have room in my trailer for extra horses. I am south of Winnipeg.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Are you free tomorrow, Kate?  

If you don't mind me asking - whereabouts are you? I live in Niverville, about 20 min south of Winnipeg.


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess I should have specified lol, I work weekdays and have an injured horse at home that I spend an hour with morning and evening (for another week) so don't have time on weekdays. Plus by the time I would get anywhere after work with the good horse, it would be almost dark.

I live about 20 minutes south of you. Corner of highway 23 and provincial road 200.


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

we should be there for noon, if anyone wants to join us (mental health day from work?)
we'll post any other rides - may do a weekend ride so keep an eye out if your're interested


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yep the blue kiln trail is a standard one! I could get us lost down some fun trails, I know that park like the back of my own horse! I won't be able to join tomorrow but I don't work Mondays if anyone is ever free. And again, I usually work weekends but booked October 6-8 off so would be interested in planning one then?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

October 6th or 7th would work for me!!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

October 7th I think my in-laws have Thanksgiving plans, but Saturday the 6th would work for me


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

the price I pay for self employment often is working saturdays. Aiming for the morning of thursday the 11th if anyone is free. Macabre if you have monday the 15th off maybe we can go then as well? 
If you get a thanksgiving weekend ride going have fun!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah unfortunately I have to work that weekend now. I have a dentist appointment at 10:45 on the 15th but would be free after that!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Worked out well, in fact! Thought I'd posted about it ... Hmmmm. Four riders well behaved equids and gorgeous weather. Can't make the oark until after the 17th, myself. Hubby has highjacked my trailer for his man trip. Bummer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

... my mare was a "well behaved equid"? Um... what constitutes a badly behaved equid? Lol!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Does anyone live in the Portage/Carman area??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

My schedule is flexible on the 15th, what time works for you and where to meet? Failbhe you in? And anyone for the 11th? Sorry Lins I'm in the wrong direction. Hemms we'll keep going as long as the footing and roads are safe to trailer so no worries.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay. I've written posts twice now to have them disappear. Buggar! First ride was great fun, great weather and great company! 

I, unfortunately, cannot get out until after the 17th,as the hubby has highjacked my trailer for his little camping man trip. Just ask me how much this chafes, I DARE you! I've already missed two great events. Grrr.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Sherian said:


> My schedule is flexible on the 15th, what time works for you and where to meet? Failbhe you in? And anyone for the 11th? Sorry Lins I'm in the wrong direction. Hemms we'll keep going as long as the footing and roads are safe to trailer so no worries.


Yup I'm in! I have nothing up on the 15th so any time works for me.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeeze, dunno what happened there! I'm an all-wether rider, so I'll totally be game for any future rides! Failbhe, a few ugly faces Does not an ill-mannered horse make. I KNOW I've given my Lummox uglier, in fact. Everyone had control over their mounts and there were no incidents. Besides, give my boy a few more dates and he'll charm her pants off! ...on second thought... !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

still aiming for the 11th and the 15th if anyone wants to join us


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

hey MacabreMikolaj are you still interested in the 15th?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

*sighs* Unfortunately not - I had to pick up a half shift on Monday. We're going for our own big "year end" trail at 3pm on the 14th though if anyone was free but I'd have my crazy Arab so it may not be the nice quiet trail ride everyone hopes for. =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Aww that's too bad. I have a late Thanksgiving family thing up on Sunday, so I'm out for that one. Still want to go on Monday even if it's just you and me, Sherian? 

And crazy arabs are awesome.


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm still good to go - I'll pick you up around 1030?


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Sure, sounds good.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

If anyone wants to add me on facebook, just msg me your name. I like to do the whole local equine enthusiast socializing thing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Lins said:


> If anyone wants to add me on facebook, just msg me your name. I like to do the whole local equine enthusiast socializing thing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm on FB. Hailie Emms
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Probably easier to just post my name. Lindsay M. Lavallee. I'll hopefully be showing a bit this summer if all goes well, so maybe I'll meet some fellow MB people! I don't know many, I was more active in the horse community in Alberta 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Manitobans 
I'm out by Brandon, I have a few friends who we trailer together for day trips or camping. This spring/summer/fall we rode at Lake Audy (beautiful trails, did about 22 miles that day), Spruce Woods (we have camped there and also gone out for a day ride), Turtle Mountain (beautiful groomed trails, did about 20 miles that day), Souris Bend (went to the poker derby this fall and we quite often go there for day rides, very challenging trails for both the horse and rider), Camp Hughes (go there through the week when the quads aren't there), Brandon Hills (beautiful trails, ride along the east side where you get a view for miles) and of course we have trails within a 1 1/2 miles from us that we ride on also.......anyone out this way who next year would like to join us for rides?


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

The hubby and I love camping with the ponies. With a toddler these days, we've slowed down before we even really got going, but good old Falcon Lake still serves us well at least once a year. I'm eager to explore other trails. Have done the gorgeous Spruce Woods with the girls and Birds Hill is a regular, though not camping. Hubby and I both prefer the more natural trails to the well-groomed ones, tho we'll never hoof a gift horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

The Brandon Hills are definetly more natural LOL we do quite a bit of bush whacking there sometimes.......this year went by so fast! Can't wait for spring already LOL


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't mind bushwhacking but I'm not big on camping - I'd have to buy a trailer with living quarters. What shows are you aiming for Lins?
I am not on facebook, I know some find that quite shocking. Perhaps we could organize an evening get together with drinks, snacks and tall tales about our respective riding prowess?


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I've gone horse camping a few times with my parents, up in the Interlake North of Ashern. Dad went out first with the 4-wheeler and dropped off the tent and most of the supplies, so all we took on the horses were some snacks for the trip out to the camp site. It was a lot of fun and I'd definitely love to do it again! 

An evening of drinks and tall tales sounds like a great idea, I'd definitely be in for that.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

if my horse is ready, I'll just be doing very small local shows (like the Carman Fair) to get him some exposure. He's extremely hot, so I want to see if I can get him through that first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh and is anyone looking for an awesome, amazing family farm dog? Great with horses, goats, young children, cats, kittens, puppies, dogs of all sizes. She's an intact German Shepherd X Australian Shepherd cross. She's a little lovebug and I want her to go to a family farm. She was born on September 9th, 2011.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

No one? Oh well, it was worth a shot 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

sorry Lins - I have three already.
maybe aim for a get together in Febuary if people are interested?


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I am down for another get together. Won't be signing up for lessons this winter, so will take all the recreational rides I can get!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I'd be in for another get together - I know the husband and I were thinking of going to Grand Forks for a weekend in February but I'm not sure which one yet.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

On an unrelated note - I have some paddock boots to sell, and I thought I'd ask here before putting them up on kijiji. 

They are brand new in the box, TuffRider Ladies Zip Paddock boots size 8.5 - here's the original link on Horse.com. They are just a little too small for me, and shipping to send them back isn't worth it. I paid $29.99 plus shipping for them, asking $25.


----------

